
HSBC London employee has coronavirus, prompting research department evacuation - bookofjoe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-05/hsbc-london-employee-has-coronavirus-sparks-partial-evacuation
======
ak39
But these are exactly the type of jobs that can be done from home! How does
sanitising an office space help?

